# 9mm accuracy load



## 44magFMJ

Hello everyone...

I have a 9mm Taurus PT99 that I've had for about 6 years now and have fired it very little until recently. I'm trying to improve my group size with it and am wondering what is a good accuracy load for it. I have some 122 gn Oregon Trail lead FP BB bullets that I plan on loading for my next outing and I'm thinking of using either Unique or 231 for my powder. The ones I fired recently were stoked with bullseye, unique, and bluedot and no matter what the bullet/load/charge they all had some primer cratering. I've always thought that was a sign of high pressure but these loads were moderate ones. Is this cratering typical for the 9mm, or even the Taurus for that matter as it doesn't happen on any other caliber I have unless they are loaded too hot.

Any recommendations for a good accuracy load with the 122 gn lead bullet?

Thanks...


----------



## 2400

What was the load you used?


----------



## Baldy

+1 2400. I just asked him the same thing on another post.


----------



## 44magFMJ

1st load: 115 gn Ranier copper plated lead RN over ~8.4 gns Bluedot using WCC case and WSP primer.

2nd load: 125 gn lead RN over 3.5 gns Bullseye using R-P case and WSP primer.

3rd load: 121 gn lead RN over 3.5 gns Bulleseye using R-P case and WSP primer.

4th load: 115 gn Sierra FMJ over 5.2 gns Unique using assorted cases and WSP primers


----------



## 2400

While those loads are on the warm end of the scale none of them are max loads. How old is the brass you're using? Does it do this with factory ammo? 



In both of my Beretta's this load is accurate. 120gr, 4.0gr N340, CCI 500 and I just grab brass out of the bag, it isn't separated by brand.


----------



## Baldy

There's the man. Go 2400 Go. Get this young fellow fixed up.


----------



## daddyhog

115 Grain Winchester FMJ HB
4.8 Grains N330 powder
Remington 5 1/5 primer
Starline brass
OAL = 1.142
.377" taper crimp at case mouth

DO NOT USE RANGE BRASS!!!! NOT EVER!!!

This load shoots 1.15" 10 round groups at 50 yards in my M9.


----------

